# Heinz 47 Hilarity!



## TinysMom (Apr 27, 2007)

I first got this idea from a thread we had acouple of years ago called "Flemish Fever" where folks shared photos ofthe flemish on the board...

I'm going to be trying to start threads for different breeds of rabbits so everyone can share who has that certain breed.

Here's the thread for:
*
Mixed Breed / Cross Breed!*


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 27, 2007)

Ringo Starr


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 27, 2007)

Elvis Aaron


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 27, 2007)




----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 27, 2007)




----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 27, 2007)




----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 27, 2007)

Connor Grayson


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 27, 2007)




----------



## Linz_1987 (Apr 27, 2007)

Jade icing: Your bunny looks like myPepper! The Blue eyes and everything Onlydifference is rings round Peppers eyes.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 27, 2007)

*He has a slight bit a of black around his right eye.*



*Linz_1987 wrote: *


> Jade icing: Your bunny looks like my Pepper!The Blue eyes and everything Only difference is rings roundPeppers eyes.


----------



## Michaela (Apr 27, 2007)

My beautiful black lop/rex mix Ebony,


----------



## Pipp (Apr 28, 2007)

Radar (not Connor Grayson!I thought, 'Howsweet!Alicia re-posted a pic of Radar forme!) :lol



sas


----------



## CheyAutRanch (Apr 28, 2007)

My "mixed lop" Toast























Jessi


----------



## Pipp (Apr 28, 2007)

Well, I'll add my mixed dwarf, Sherry.  (Actually, she's Dill's dwarf, but I'll post this for him). 



sas


----------



## Michaela (Apr 29, 2007)

Pebble, my other rex/lop mix


----------



## missyscove (Apr 30, 2007)

Here's Mr. Timothy HoppyToes


----------



## f_j (Apr 30, 2007)

My first rabbit, Willy:


----------

